# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  torba za rađaonu

## daisy2005

Znam da zvuči bedasto (blago rečeno), ali s obzirom da sam pročitala spisak za rađaonu, a čula sam da se smije nositi samo mala torba, mene zanima KOLIKO MALA? Mislim, pokušala sam spakirati u mali ruksak, ali baš i ne ide...  :Rolling Eyes:   Idem na Sv. duh pa ako može neki savjet...  :Kiss:

----------


## andrea

ja sam rodila na SD i nosila sam poveću torbu, skoro pa putnu  :Rolling Eyes:  + ruksak (to mi dođe kao obična ženska torba), naravno unutra sam natrpala milion gluparija koje mi uopće nisu trebale  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Zbog pozamašnih gabarita prtljage mi nitko nije ništa rekao, a niti ijednoj drugoj curi, koliko sam ja vidjela, naprotiv; sestra je to uredno cukljala zamnom kud sam god išla  :Wink:  .

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam nosila ogroooooomnu putnu torbu   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

samsonite kofer na kotače

plus neseser s ključem

i ruksak

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## daisy2005

Super cure; odmah mi je lakše jer stvarno ne znam kak' bi sve "za svaki slučaj" stvari uspjela strpati u neku malu torbu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ines

torba za teretanu 8)

----------


## dijana76

Putna torba i moja redovna.I nitko nije ništa rekao.Šlape si stavi na vrh.Ja sam po predrađaoni hodala u tenesicama,a onda su mi rekli:"Mama,imate šlapice?"

----------


## apricot

> torba za teretanu 8)


Isto!
Sve što mi je kasnije trebalo, naknadno su mi donosili.

----------


## lidac2004

manja sportska torba je isla svuda sa mnom...
kasnije su mi nosili pice i hranu svakodnevno...  :Wink:

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Što manja moguća, ionako za vrijeme vizite sve moraš skrivati pod krevet da bi bilo lijepo i uredno kad dođu gospoda liječnici! Pa nek nam daju bar pristojne ormariće  :/

----------


## dolega

ja sam nosila putnu torbu,jer sam sa svakim daljnjim porodom skužila kaj mije na prijašnjem falilo 8) pa sam svašta nosila...čak i dvije knjige da mi ne daj bože bude dosadno.

----------


## andrea

> Što manja moguća, ionako za vrijeme vizite sve moraš skrivati pod krevet da bi bilo lijepo i uredno kad dođu gospoda liječnici! Pa nek nam daju bar pristojne ormariće  :/


ništa mi nismo morali skrivat, naprotiv, kod mene je bilo tak neuredno da mi je sve bilo neugodno kad je čistačica došla oprat pod  :Embarassed:  

ništa mi nije bilo u onim njihovim famoznim ormarićima, nego sve oko kreveta; ogromna torba, ruksak, vrećice sa voćem, sokovima i sl, uvijek nekakav ručnik prebačen preko kreveta + hrpa raznorazne štampe :/ 

dobro da me nisu izbacili iz bolnice  :Laughing:  

ni kod drugih nije bilo baš puno bolje, ali nam nikad nitko nije ništa rekao

----------


## Roko_mama

Andrea onda sigurno nisi rodila u Vinogradskoj. Ja rodila u ponoć, a u 6 mi viče sestra sklanjaj tu torbu dolazi vizita.  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## zrinka

dolazi vizita - e, to mi je recenica snova, kao da dolazi nadstojnik zatvora, sklanjaj torbe, cvijece ni slucajno ne smijes imati na ormaricu a ako te uhvate s gacicama, jao   :Crying or Very sad:    :shock:

----------


## Oriana

Nosila sam poveću torbu, naglašavam nosila sama   :Crying or Very sad:  
Trudovi su me drapali sa Lukom, ali sestra ni da trepne: "Uzmite si torbu gospođo i idemo u rađaonu"  :shock: 
Kad sam rodila Josipa stvari su mi ostale u sobi (jer sam ležala na odjelu), pa mi ih je samo muž prenio na odjel za babinjače

----------


## andrea

> Andrea onda sigurno nisi rodila u Vinogradskoj. Ja rodila u ponoć, a u 6 mi viče sestra sklanjaj tu torbu dolazi vizita.  :shock:  :shock:


na SD !

 :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

sportska (velika) torba u kojoj je između svih mojih "kućnih" potrpština bilo i 7   :Embarassed:  paketa uložaka (shvatila doslovno riječ "puno"), kompota, 3 l soka, voda, vic krekeri + kozmetika, fen (neupotrebljen), spavačice (3), frotirka, ručnici (i rezervni   :Embarassed:  ), itd....(ne smijem više jer će mi ponestati ovih   :Embarassed:   smjlića)..(MM ju je jedva digao:..  :Grin:  )

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
meni  za rađaonu sve stalo u papirnatu vrećicu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ostatak je bio u torbi u autu koju mi je MM donio posli

Ja sam fanatik za trpanje stvari u što manje prostora   :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja još čekam sa spremanjem torbe (počinje 35 tjedan) ali nisam sigurna što sve ponjeti (Merkur). Jedno pitanje koje me zbunjuje . Kakva su iskustva sa nošenjem steznika poslije poroda? Od kada se nosi, ako se nosi, gdje se može nabaviti, je li potrebno ili ne? Koliko vrijedi uputnica za porod i kada je vrijeme za otići po nju (s obzirom na privatnog ginekologa koji prati ptrudnoću)? Imala bih ja još stotine pitanja, ali....

----------


## dolega

Andrea,ja sam ti već odgovorila da uputnica za porod ne treba..tvoj dr.će ti je dati da je iskoristiš samo u slučaju ako preneseš,pa da obaviš pregled u bolnici.

----------


## hela187

cure znam, glupo pitanje, ali sta trebam uzeti?
uopce nemam pojima koliko cega i sto uopce i imam blagi osjecaj  da cu uzeti najveci samsonite i hrpu nepotrebnih stvari!
please help!
i sta jos sve trebam uzeti za bebu?

----------


## Roko_mama

E sad možda se neću sjetit svega al uzmeš samo za prvi dan dok netko ne dođe u posjetu i donese što ti treba:
za tebe: kućni ogrtač, 2 spavačice (raspitaj se dal možeš imat svoje ili moraš imat bolničke, u Vinogradskoj moraš imat bolničke), 2-3 paketa uložaka (onih običnih vatenih), par komada gačica, po mogućnosti onih jednokratnih, mrežastih,  stvari za osobnu higijenu (četkica za zube, češalj i sl.),  jastučiće za prsa, grudnjak za dojilje,  2-3 ručnika, možeš uzet i 2 platnene pelene (ja se morala izdajat pa da ne mažem ručnike), ako želiš možeš uzet i izdajalicu, obavezno uzmi neku  čokoladicu  i sokić, neke grickalice, zatim obavezno mobitel i punjač za mobitel,  2 šlape  po mogućnosti jedne s kojima možete  u vodu (kod tuširanja),  2-3 role toletnog papira, vlažne maramice,  

Što se tiče stvari  za bebu u Vinogradskoj se ništa ne nosi za bebu, već tata  ili ko već dođe po mamu i bebu donese  stvari koje će beba obuć  i mami donese njene stvari. 
Tata za bebu donosi bodi ili benkicu (kako želite, al bi bilo dobro imat u pripremi par benkica jer se nama desilo da je Roku slomljena ključna kost prilikom poroda pa prvih 10 dana nije smio nositi bodiće), kapicu, čarapice, kompletić koji će imati prilikom izlaska iz bolnice, 2 pelene (pampers, ili platnene ovisi koje ćete imat, te pelenu za široko povijanje),  nosiljku (sjedalicu za auto ) u kojoj ćete voziti bebu doma.

Vjerojatno sam nešto zaboravila, pa cure dopišite

----------


## lali

kakva je situacija sa Rijekom? Koliku torbu se smije nositi?Da li može moja spavaćica ili bolnička?što još pametno ne zaboraviti..  :Smile:

----------


## lali

kakva je situacija sa Rijekom? Koliku torbu se smije nositi?Da li može moja spavaćica ili bolnička?što još pametno ne zaboraviti.. Zbuki sam

----------


## lali

kakva je situacija sa Rijekom? Koliku torbu se smije nositi?Da li može moja spavaćica ili bolnička?što još pametno ne zaboraviti.. Zbuki sam

----------


## lali

ups,cijelo mi je vrijeme javljalo grešku,pa nisam znala da je poslano.Sorry!

----------


## lali

dakle,nitko nezna mogu li nositi svoju spavaćicu.Odoh ja kupiti pa nek bude za svaki slučaj.

----------


## la11

možeš imati i svoju ali ako dođeš bez onda dobiješ njihovu,a drugo ti ništa ne treba za u rađaonu,jedino su rekli da se može uzeti bočica sa vodom ali ima i vode tamo.a torbu sa svim tvojim stvarima ti netko donese kada dođeš u sobu
tako su rekli na tečaju.  :Smile:

----------


## Točkica

> možeš imati i svoju ali ako dođeš bez onda dobiješ njihovu,a drugo ti ništa ne treba za u rađaonu,jedino su rekli da se može uzeti bočica sa vodom ali ima i vode tamo.a torbu sa svim tvojim stvarima ti netko donese kada dođeš u sobu
> tako su rekli na tečaju.


Ja sam njihovu spavaćicu nosila samo onaj prvi dan sve druge dane (6) sam imala svoje. Jednom sam pitala da mi daju jer mi se moja zaprljala, donijeli su mi neku bez rukava u  kojoj mi je bilo hladno pa su  me lijepo uputili u prostoriju gdje se sve to drži da si sama nađem  :Laughing:  
Za rađaonu ne treba ništa osim papuča i dokumentacije, vodu daju tamo.
Što se torbe tiče, ja sam nosila srednje veliku i neseser, tj. donijela pa je mm odnio sve u auto i vratio tek kad su me odvezli u sobu.

----------


## lali

a šta sve nositi za bebu u rodilište?

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ne znam , mi nismo smjeli imati ništa, kad smo izlazili van onda pelene, odječa, jastuk ili ona nosiljka .
Ali ima nešto ponesi si male škarice neke bebe kad se rode imaju velike nokte, ja sam svom sinu morala ih odgristi jer na odjelu nisu imali škarica  :Rolling Eyes:   tako da mi je malac zdrapao cicu i sebi cijelo lice.

----------


## lali

:Laughing:  ok,obavezno uzmem škarice.A koliko pelena?u čemu je beba obučena ta 3 dana?

----------


## imported_Anćica

Pa neznam jer daju u Rijeci da bebača oblačiš kako hočeš , sumnjam...
Njima ti je lakše onaj smotuljak napravit,a pelene stavljaju platnene.
A kad izlaziš iz rodilišta ponesi si obavezno pelene 1-2 (ne znam za kakvu se odlučiš) I bebinu odječu po tvom izboru, bodić, čarapice, bebi obavezno stavi kapicu navodno da preko glave gube toplinu... a i propuh, klima u autu..  i neko odjelce za ljeto, da se maleni ne skuva   :Laughing:  
Sretno, kad je dan D?

----------


## Točkica

Bebu u Rijeci oblače u njihove tutice, ima ih svakavih od bijelih bolničkih sa znakom Kbc Rijeka do lijepih i očuvanih (iz donacija, pretpostavljam). Lea je svih 6 dana bila obučena ko bombončić, ljudi koji su gledali slike nisu vjerovali da ih tako oblače u bolnici. Pelene ne treba nositi ali
ja sam ponijela dvije platnene pelene  za staviti na krevet kad dojim mada ih daju u bolnici.

----------


## lali

dan D?po terminu 05.09. ali nikad se nezna,pa za koji dan treba se polako i spremiti,ako ništa da mama i svekrva budu na miru!  :Smile:

----------


## la11

za bebu ti u bolnici ne treba ništa ,jedino za van,tako su rekli na tečaju.  :Smile:  
A što se tiče spremanja ja već sve spremila

----------


## lali

oho,super! onda i ja krećem u akciju!A što si sve sebi spremila?Znam da se već pisalo o tome,ali pretražnik ne radi.  :Smile:

----------


## la11

ovako:dvije spavaćice
           one obične uloške(vir)
          papuče
          grudnjak za dojenje
          stvari za osobnu higijenu
          ručnike,vlažne maramice
milm da je to to,ako nisam nešta zaboravila.Ma svaki dan se nečega sjetim pa ubacim u torbu.

----------


## lali

jednokratne gaćice,jastučići za prsa??

----------


## la11

da,mada su rekli da se gaćice dobiju ali bolje ih je uzeti za svaki slučaj

----------


## Točkica

> da,mada su rekli da se gaćice dobiju ali bolje ih je uzeti za svaki slučaj


dobiješ par komada, nedovoljno, osobito ako ostaneš duže od dva dana.
Što se stvari za ponijeti tiče, ja bih još dodala i japanke za pod tuš.

----------


## lali

pa mislim da onda imam sve,osim uložaka.  :Smile:  Ako vam još šta padne na pamet pišite.

----------


## Točkica

Sinulo mi još nešto, ja sam uzela i plastičnu šalicu, ledeni čaj, tetrapak mlijeka i Petit kekse, spasilo me jer su me u sobu dovezli u 21 sat a večera davno prošla...... a ja gladna, ništa jela 25 sati.......

----------


## lali

e dobra ideja!!!!

----------


## bucka

super cure!puno ste mi pomogle!ja sutra pocinjem polako pakirati torbu za vinogradsku(termin 16.8),pa sam bas po forumu trazila di to pise(pretraznik ne radi)!! 1-kratne gacice su izgleda najpovoljnije u hospitaliji(7kn=komad); u tl-u ih nije bilo kad sam ja trazila,a u ljekarni su bile oko 9kn=komad!!

----------


## bucka

super cure!puno ste mi pomogle!ja sutra pocinjem polako pakirati torbu za vinogradsku(termin 16.8),pa sam bas po forumu trazila di to pise(pretraznik ne radi)!! 1-kratne gacice su izgleda najpovoljnije u hospitaliji(7kn=komad); u tl-u ih nije bilo kad sam ja trazila,a u ljekarni su bile oko 9kn=komad!!

----------


## lali

a koliko tih gaćica uopće nositi sa sobom?

----------


## bucka

nemam pojma!ja cu kupiti 1o komada,pa lako javim mm-u da kupi i donese jos!!ne znam jel se jos preporucuje kupiti onaj byvacin spray za ranu??!! ja ubacila u torbu i domestos vlazne maramice za dezinfekciju wc skoljke i labello(za radjaonu)!!

----------


## gogita

nama  su na tecaju savjetovali i bombone od fruktoze, ima ih u ljekarnama, koje smijete uzimati umjereno tijekom poroda, navodno jako pomazu u slucaju vucje gladi, zgaravice i dakako energije! ujedno i strcaljku za vodu kako biste se mogli osvježiti posto se ne smije piti i Melem za usnice koje su suhe od disanja!!

----------


## lali

možda glupo pitanje,ali kakve pumpice za vodu nosite?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirta30

> možda glupo pitanje,ali kakve pumpice za vodu nosite?


Od Niveinog mlijeka za sunčanje (dobro ispranu)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## schlatkica

Ja sam si kupila super stvar u DM-u za bolnicu.
Slatno sam si kontala kako ću spremiti sve one velike boce od šampona, krema, dezaća i ostalog u torbu (a pošto muž i ja koristimo zajedno neke od tih stvari - glupo mi je bilo uzeti mu to).
Na kraju sam našla u DM-u Nivein putni paket.
Košta oko 40 kuna a sadrži sve umanjeno: kremu za licu, običnu nivea kremu plavu, dezać, gel za lice, gel za tuširanje, šampon, losion za tijelo i labello.
Sve što mi treba.

----------


## ms. ivy

> nemam pojma!ja cu kupiti 1o komada,pa lako javim mm-u da kupi i donese jos!!ne znam jel se jos preporucuje kupiti onaj byvacin spray za ranu??!! ja ubacila u torbu i domestos vlazne maramice za dezinfekciju wc skoljke i labello(za radjaonu)!!


vjerojatno će ti biti dovoljno 5 komada (1 paket).

byvacin netko preporučuje a netko ne, ja sam ga koristila jer su mi se šavovi razišli.

domestos maramaice svakako preporučujem...

----------


## Točkica

Ja sam kupila onu malu bočicu sa štrcaljkom, čini mi se da je to za prskati cvijeće  :Laughing:  . Ostala mi je u torbi kuju je mm odnio ali mi nije ni trebala.

----------


## Frida

Kakva je situacija sa Petrovom? Tvoja ili njihova spavaćica?

----------


## lali

> Ja sam si kupila super stvar u DM-u za bolnicu.
> Slatno sam si kontala kako ću spremiti sve one velike boce od šampona, krema, dezaća i ostalog u torbu (a pošto muž i ja koristimo zajedno neke od tih stvari - glupo mi je bilo uzeti mu to).
> Na kraju sam našla u DM-u Nivein putni paket.
> Košta oko 40 kuna a sadrži sve umanjeno: kremu za licu, običnu nivea kremu plavu, dezać, gel za lice, gel za tuširanje, šampon, losion za tijelo i labello.
> Sve što mi treba.


Ja sam upravo to tražila po rijeci i našla samo muški putni paketić.To je prava stvar,imaš sve a zauzima minimalni prostor.

----------

